# YURIMAGUAS 2008. x fayo.



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

Capital de la provincia de alto amazonas, departamento de loreto.
tiene como rio principal y que le sirve de enlace con toda la selva peruana y el brasil al HUALLAGA, que desemboca en el marañon y este en el amazonas. se comunica por el sur con carretera asfaltada en un 96% con tarapoto y luego con el resto del pais.
es el punto culminante de la carretera interoceanica norte y es uno de los grandes atractivos pasear en la ruta de tarapoto-yurimaguas, hermosos paisajes.....................(fotos q ya los puse)

tiene una poblacion de cerca de 55,000 habitantes, netamente dedicados al comercio y agricultura.

esta ciudad se ubica ya en la selva baja, tiene una poblacion muy activa, y se nota en las calles mucha poblacion indigena, especialmente chayahuitas.

PONER EN IMAGENES DE CIUDADES PERUANAS.

FOTOS DE LA CIUDAD,CENTRO, BARRIOS Y PPJJ.




































foto no mia




































foto no mia


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Parece un pueblo.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Ese lugar es yurimaguas?? ... francamente pense que era mejor.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

mmm queria ver más de la "ciudad" .
igual gracias por mostrar las fotos, es bonita la naturaleza.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve interesante aunque no sea una ciudad bonita.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

hmmm muy pintoresco solo eso dire....


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Está bastante misia la pobre. Espero que con la nueva carretera asfaltada, que la conecta con Tarapoto, progrese rápidamente.

También espero que su puerto fluvial sea puesto en buenas condiciones, para que tenga un fluido intercambio comercial con Iquitos.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*ahora la interoceanica norte esta ok*

esas fotos donde se nota muchas viviendas de palma son los cinturones de pueblos jovenes de la ciudad que ocupado un buen area de su expansion urbana, pero lo bueno es que rapidamente llegaron las pavimentaciones a estas zonas, con buenas avenidas.

tengo mas fotos para compartir del casco urbano.


antes carretera del colapso.........sus 133 km se hacian en dias, ahora se hace en maximo 3 horas.






































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=696604


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Claro. Esa carretera está excelente. Como para que Yurimaguas estreche aún más sus vínculos con Tarapoto. Y luego, a reconstruir o modernizar su puerto, para que pueda hacer lo propio con Iquitos. :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si todas las carreteras fueran así... Me gusta mucho el paisaje.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas tomas, el aire debe ser riquísimo allá.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

fayo said:


> tengo mas fotos para compartir del casco urbano.


Quiero ver esas fotos, saludos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La carretera se ve excelente... espero más fotos!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*mas de todo .............ppjj, centro, rio, etc.*


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

pronto novedades.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

dentro de la ciudad lo q mas me gusta,, es su iglesia...y parece q tiene un malecon tb ,verdad?


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

En la 2da tanda de fotos Yurimaguas se ve mejor, sin embargo se nota que le falta mucho para que luzca como una ciudad moderna y ordenada. Sería bueno que restauren todas las edificaciones del centro que están bastante interesantes


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos, hay mucho que hacer en la ciudad.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

No es una fea ciudad. Al menos, me gusta mucho más que Tarapoto. Como todas las ciudades de la selva, tiene mucho potencial por los bonitos paisajes que la rodean. 

Ojalá con la carretera no llegue esa clase de modernidad que construye mamarrachos cuadrados con lunas polarizadas y costados sin acabar. Prefiero que se quede así.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Yo pienso que se podría ver mucho mejor. Me gusta la iglesia y uno q otro edificio q he visto por ahi.

La carretera esta :cheers:.


----------

